# Robot Chicken Holiday Special hitting stores Nov 18th 2014



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

This Holiday Season, the Emmy® Award-Winning Parodies

Set Their Sights on Santa



Robot Chicken Christmas Special



For the First Time Ever, All Six Robot Chicken Christmas Specials

Plus Holiday-Themed Bonus Content will be Available on DVD November 18, 2014


‘Tis the season to be jolly and the multiple Emmy® Award-winning stop-motion animated series Robot Chicken returns to DVD with Adult Swim’s release of Robot Chicken Christmas Specials! This DVD release features all six Christmas episodes from the series’ hilariously outrageous six seasons, plus comes loaded with holiday-themed, never-before-seen bonus content including deleted scenes, deleted animatics, and more! Series co-creators Seth Green and Matthew Senreich, are joined by Breckin Meyer, as well as all-star roster of distinguished guest stars, including Phyllis Diller, Ashton Kutcher, Seth MacFarlane, Dax Shepard, Christian Slater, Macaulay Culkin, Tom Root, Sarah Michelle Gellar, Mila Kunis, Elizabeth Banks, Skeet Ulrich, Henry Winkler, Jason Ritter and more. This Adult Swim holiday release will be available on DVD for $14.97, and is sure to be an instant holiday classic for fans and collectors!
The list of episodes (which include several Emmy® Award nominees and one Emmy® Award winner) and special features included on the Robot Chicken Christmas Special DVD include:

Six Christmas Episodes:
•	Robot Chicken’s Christmas Special (Season 1)
•	Robot Chicken’s Half-Assed Christmas Special (Season 2)
•	Robot Chicken’s Full-Assed Christmas Special (Season 3)
•	Robot Chicken’s DP Christmas Special (Season 4)
•	Robot Chicken’s ATM Christmas Special (Season 5)
•	Robot Chicken’s Born Again Virgin Christmas Special (Season 6)
Special Features

•	Deleted Scenes including “Two Snowflakes,” and “Massive Snow Balls”
•	Deleted Animatics including “A Mike Fasolo Christmas,” “The Santa Claus 4,” “Santa’s Present,” “Santa’s Memento,” and “The First Thing About the North Pole” 
•	On-air Promos 

Robot Chicken is created and executive produced by Stoopid Monkey Productions' Seth Green and Matthew Senreich and their Stoopid Buddy Stoodios partners, Buddy Systems' John Harvatine IV and Eric Towner, also serve as executive producers. Green and Senreich also write, voice and with Zeb Wells, direct the multiple Annie Award-winning series. 
Robot Chicken Christmas Special Basics
Street Date: November 18, 2014
DVD SRP: $14.97
DVD UPC Code: 883929379644
Languages: English
Subtitles: English
Total Running Time: 66 minutes PLUS bonus content!


----------

